# KCBS Event in Marietta Ohio



## roksmith (Mar 5, 2009)

The first ever event in this area
June 5-7 2009
Information can be found here:
http://colonytheatre.com/schedule/brickstreetbbq

Hope to see you out there!!


----------



## roksmith (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess their website is experiencing a bit of technical difficulties.

I do plan on participating in this one.
Anybody else planning on making the trip?

They may still be looking for judges.


----------



## grothe (Apr 6, 2009)

Try this link for now...

http://colonytheatre.com/schedule/co...bank_kids_zone


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm definitely interested!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, pretty weak payout.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 6, 2009)

Whaddya expect from BBQ in Ohio????  We're not the BBQ capital by any means. 

Heck, when I moved here from NC, that's when I took up smoking meats.  Can't buy that around here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris, you'd be amazed how many comp teams are in Ohio!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 7, 2009)

I believe ya....I guess I mean that I've yet to find a "real BBQ" joint here.  I'm kinda partial to the NC vinegar sauce.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 7, 2009)

Everybody knows the "best" BBQ is found at their own house!


----------



## roksmith (Apr 7, 2009)

I imagine the payout is low because they have no idea how many teams to expect since it's the first year of the event. Pay out 4 grand and have 10 teams show up then you lose a crap load of money.
I'm sure if it goes well, it will just get bigger and better next year.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 7, 2009)

I am planning on coming down to check it out. I would love to hang out with some of the members here.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Rok what is your team name?


----------



## roksmith (Apr 7, 2009)

That's gonna depend on my sponsor. My official team name is Brutus and Company. But if 'da guy writing the check wants his place mentioned in the name, I'll be making some alterations to it : )


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 7, 2009)

I hear ya! Well keep me posted I would love to stop by your set up.


----------



## roksmith (Apr 7, 2009)

Will do.
I intend to document the entire event from my team's perspective in pictures/video from set-up to tear down.
I'm working on getting wi-fi access at the bbq site, so I can post multiple times per day. We'll see how that works out.
Thought it might be kinda cool for those who have never been.


----------



## roksmith (Jun 10, 2009)

Didn't document as well as I'd hoped...too busy drinking beer and having fun, but is some Q-view of the event.

Our Site Setup








Brisket and Butts - Early morning progress








Brisket and butts almost done









Seperating the brisket








Slicing time for the brisket








PRESENTATION TIME

Chicken box









Ribs Box








Pork Box








Brisket Box








We absolutely had a blast cooking and socializing.
A couple forum visitors stopped by to check it out and wish us well.
We learned a lot from the more experienced competitive teams and finished 5th overall.
It will surely be only the first of many comps for our new team....we're hooked!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 10, 2009)

I completely forgot about it. I am glad you had a good time. How knows maybe the next one I will compete in. Thanks for the pictures.


----------

